# coil spring mounts



## crazyskinner (Dec 10, 2009)

i have a 1967 gto, when i removed the diff form the back of the car i found that the spring pearch are rusted threw. i need to know if there is a rebilder for the or a new one i could buy.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Nitemare Performance in Conneticuit......:cheers


----------

